# Table Legs question



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Where can I find some hardwood for table legs? I am thinking about making a small desk/computer workstation for my nephew to take to college. With a top size of about 22 x 36, it appears the legs will be about 2 1/2 inches, square with chamfered corners at 45 deg. I took a few pics last weekend at the hotel I was staying in. Should be a simple build.

So straight hardwood about 31 inches long and 2 1/2 inches square (x4). I don't have a planer or joiner so I guess I am looking for something already milled.

Note: Table top, rails and stiles will be maple plywood.

Any advice on sources appreciated.

"Hooked" does Clark's sell table legs?
Thanks
Mike


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

they have square stock, about 3" I think.

they can probably custom mill it for you as well, for a price.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks. Guess I need to call them.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yes. I was there picking up walnut. I know I walked past square stock, but can't remember species or sizes.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mike..dunno if they have exactly what you want...but I see bins of table legs at Rockler here in Houston when I am in there....

http://woodworking.rockler.com/search?asug=&w=table+legs&Search.x=21&Search.y=10


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys. Appreciate the info.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Looks like I will be heading back to Clark's tomorrow to see what they have that I can make table legs out of. Starting to get the hankering for a Dewalt 734!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Well, I am the proud owner of ten feet of 2 3/4 x 2 3/4 inch poplar. Whew! I had to pass on the Maple stock...almost $11 a foot. I like my nephew, but not that much!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

per linear foot, or per board foot?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Linear. 
10 LF Poplar @ $4.65 = $46.50
Same in Maple @ 11.08 = UGH!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I have a question about joiners. If I make several passes on all four sides of the table leg stock, will they come out square and even? I know it sounds like a stupid question, but I don't have any experience with a joiner or thickness planer. Final thickness will most likely be about 2 3/8 to 2 1/2 inch square. Some of it needs to be cleaned up from saw marks and it appears both of the 5' pieces have a slight bow. Cutting them in half will give me the 4 legs. A friend has a joiner and has offered to let me use it. Most likely he will use it and I will take him fishing! 

Eight grade shop class was mostly about using the lathe where I made the standard smoking stand! And that was in 1962! :-(


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

not on a joiner - well you can, but YOU have to measure after each cut.

you'd need a thickness planer to easily do what you are thinking of.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

OK. Thanks.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

poplar was known as poor mans walnut during the depression, you can take analine dye and dye it brown and then use minwax special walnut stain on it and you can't hardly tell it from walnut

good luck


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good info. Thanks.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> I have a question about joiners. If I make several passes on all four sides of the table leg stock, will they come out square and even? I know it sounds like a stupid question, but I don't have any experience with a joiner or thickness planer. Final thickness will most likely be about 2 3/8 to 2 1/2 inch square. Some of it needs to be cleaned up from saw marks and it appears both of the 5' pieces have a slight bow. Cutting them in half will give me the 4 legs. A friend has a joiner and has offered to let me use it. Most likely he will use it and I will take him fishing!
> 
> Eight grade shop class was mostly about using the lathe where I made the standard smoking stand! And that was in 1962! :-(


For perfectly square stock ,

face join , then plane opposite side , then 1 of the planed sides , on the joiner , then the joined side , on the table saw ,

all fences need to be perfect square to tables , etc ,


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> Linear.
> 10 LF Poplar @ $4.65 = $46.50
> Same in Maple @ 11.08 = UGH!


I bought S3S 13/16 poplar this week , random widths , 1.44 a BF

Maple same way , around 2.89 BF

Walnut , around 6.00 BF


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

therealbigman said:


> I bought S3S 13/16 poplar this week , random widths , 1.44 a BF
> 
> Maple same way , around 2.89 BF
> 
> Walnut , around 6.00 BF


The prices for mine were for 10 feet of 2 3/4" square stock.


----------



## therealbigman (Jul 14, 2010)

MT Stringer said:


> Linear.
> 10 LF Poplar @ $4.65 = $46.50
> Same in Maple @ 11.08 = UGH!





MT Stringer said:


> The prices for mine were for 10 feet of 2 3/4" square stock.


Oh , OK , I gotcha , lets do the math for the heck of it,

2.75 x 2.75 x 120 = 907.5 , put 144 into 907.5 and you got 6.3 BF

you got 6.3 BF for 46.50 , comes to 7.39 a BF

so ,

the way I figure , they're charging 5X's the price for S4S , that ridiculous ,

next time you need something , Hollar at me , I'll hook you up up. :cheers:

9.00 cost at S3S , Even cheaper if buying Rough, compared to 46.50 for Dimensioned S4S to your size.

lets see the project when you finish it up .


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I went to Clark's as recommended. Not sure how to find the lumber any cheaper. Tips appreciated. I guess it is S4S as it is square, solid and ready to work with. I bought it because I don't have a planer or a jointer. I am waiting for a friend to let me use his jointer to reduce the stock to about 2 1/4" square.

Hope to get it done Sunday. Drag races tomorrow and high school baseball game on Saturday is taking up the next couple of days.


----------

